# March Shark Fishing



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey all!! Just wondering if anyone could give me a heads up on what type of sharks I can expect nibbling on my line off of the beach in mid-march around the Destin area. I am hoping to catch my first shark!!! Thanks for any help guys. How far do baits have to go out off of the Destin beaches that time of year? I was planning on just letting it rip as far as I can at Dusk and fish into the night....:thumbsup:


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any takers?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Sandbars, Spinners, Atlantic Sharpnose, and Bulls just start showing up.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Hey all!! Just wondering if anyone could give me a heads up on what type of sharks I can expect nibbling on my line off of the beach in mid-march around the Destin area. I am hoping to catch my first shark!!! Thanks for any help guys. How far do baits have to go out off of the Destin beaches that time of year? I was planning on just letting it rip as far as I can at Dusk and fish into the night....:thumbsup:


I've been shark fishing for a few years and have caught them at various distances from the beach. I tend to yak my bait out really far most of the time, in Pensacola I've dropped beyond the 2nd sand bar which can be 300-400 yards; in between the sandbars (75-200 yards); and caught them on spinning reels that I just casted out (though, they can be see that close). With that being said, I've also landed a 5' ish blacktip while retrieving my line to pack up and go home. The bait couldn't have been further than 20-30 yards off the beach when it hit. So what can you take from this? So long as you have patience and are fishing at the right time of day with proper bait, you can probably hook up on a shark just wading out a bit and slinging some bait. I you have more specific questions, feel free to ask or PM me. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i was told there's no shore fishing in march in destin. closed for the party season. ill have to confirm though.


----------



## atwood87 (Feb 17, 2013)

*march shark fishing*

Hawkeye,
I have the exact same plan in mid march as well. Family stuff during day and fish at night, I hope that comment about beach closed to fishing is not right, 3/16 to 3/23.


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard that black tip are tearing up the Perdido Bay. Any word from anyone here?


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

The last few years we have always been able to fish off the beach during those times, I've just never targeted sharks so I'm
Pretty sure we are good. Worst case scenario I walk down the beach a couple hundred yards and fish from the jetty


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Will the Beach restoration in Destin right now effect the shark fishing in March?? While I got you guys....would you guys use 14/0 Mustad Demon Circles or 15/0 Regular mustad circles thatI ordered from leardertec? Thanks all for the help so far....everyone on this site is great!


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lowprofile,

Anymore reports from the Destin area?? I always enjoy reading them! :thumbup:


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I am an 'amateur' sharker off the beach. i have done it maybe three times. i have beached two, lost one, and fought one for 3.5 hours before losing him at the beach. I have soaked baits for about 3 hours total. There are lots of sharks to be caught.

my son catches the bait, i filet it and hook cast a filet off the first bar into the trough and wait. I have had a spinner grab the bait before it hit the bottom.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Frogleggs,

What part of Florida were you in
And what time of year? Being from Iowa my family thinks
I am nuts trying to catch a shark from the beach this
Spring break in destin. I would love to put my first one on the beach with them there to experience it with me!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Me and my friends shark fish just about every week when the weather is decent, that being said we have not been out in a few months, biggest shark we caught was a 61 inch bullshark on half of a pinfish near the pensacola fishing pier.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a really good pic! Do you guys usually cast from shore? Do you guys think a 4 ounce Sputnik style sinker will hold half a mackeral or bluefish if u cast that out? My 12 foot tsunami airwave surf rod is only rated for 4-6 ounces


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If we could we would kayak out our baits, but honestly from our past experiences it really isn't necessary, we just cast them out. 4 ounces should be plenty unless it is extremely rough, I normally use a 2 ounce or 3 ounce pyramid. And if it is flat I use my special egg sinker rig which allows me to cast much further out then I normally can, but this only works if it is flat otherwise the sinker will roll around and get pushed in.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Judging by the snout, dorsal and brownish color that looks like a sand bar. The bulls we've ran into are heavier bodied and have shorter, rounded dorsals.


----------

